

Facebook blocks another contact exporter tool - Slimy
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/facebook/facebook-blocks-open-xchange-contact-exporter-tool/2127

======
Slimy
Here's the first one the company blocked:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2729084>

